# Ritchey Mountainbike Challenge 2015



## deathmetal (22. November 2014)

Hi zusammen, 

dachte mir, da es jetzt die neue Saisonkarte gibt (http://www.mountainbike-challenge.de/>>>_saisonkarte_2015-pid454) mache ich mal für die Rennen der Challenge 2015 einen neuen Thread auf. 

*Rennen dieses Jahr: *

26.04.15 Kempten
23.05.15 Weilheim
07.06.15 Tegernsee
13.06.15 Pfronten
27.06.15 Kirchberg
05.07.15 Oberammergau
11.07.15 Salzkammergut
26.09.15 Oberstdorf

Werde dieses Jahr versuchen, alle Rennen zu fahren. Das Training ist schon mal seit 3 Wochen angelaufen. 

Was ist euer lieblingsrennen, was habt ihr euch vorgenommen, wie bereitet ihr euch vor???? Einfach alles hier rein und aktuelle Infos hier posten


----------



## deathmetal (22. November 2014)

Dann gleich mal ein erster Eintrag von mir. 

Dieses Jahr trainiere ich mit einem Plan von toMotion Racing by black tusk. Ist schon mal gut am laufen und voll im Soll  







Wie bereitet ihr euch dieses Jahr so vor? Habt ihr nen Plan oder macht ihr frei Schnauze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (22. November 2014)

wo kann man sich denn anmelden? sehe auf deinem link nur die möglichkeit seine id einzugeben...?!


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. November 2014)

Was isn das für ein Rennen in Weilheim...? Ganz neu oder gabs das schon mal?


----------



## deathmetal (22. November 2014)

man kann sich auch neu Bmelden wenn man drunter seinen Namen eingibt. einfach unten aktivieren  

das Rennen in weilheim ist neu in der callenge, ist ein 12h Rennen


----------



## deathmetal (22. November 2014)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> wo kann man sich denn anmelden? sehe auf deinem link nur die möglichkeit seine id einzugeben...?!



Einfach auf Suchen drücken und dann gibts noch nen Button, wo man sich neu anmelden kann


----------



## träk_fjul (22. November 2014)

nee, funktioniert nicht. oder ich bin zu blöd. wenn ich namen, vornamen und gebtag eingebe, gehts nicht weiter mit dem hinweis "pleas enter a valid date". und gebtag eingeben konnte ich bisher immer... ;-)


----------



## deathmetal (23. November 2014)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> nee, funktioniert nicht. oder ich bin zu blöd. wenn ich namen, vornamen und gebtag eingebe, gehts nicht weiter mit dem hinweis "pleas enter a valid date". und gebtag eingeben konnte ich bisher immer... ;-)



Hast du das Datum rihcit drin? Ist mit Bindestrichen usw. Hier mal ein Bild, wie es sein sollte und wo du dann draufclicken musst wenn dein Name nicht gefunden wurde: 






hoffe es geht jetzt. War bestimmt ein falsches Format beim Datum


----------



## träk_fjul (23. November 2014)

cool, danke! doch zu blööööööd...


----------



## deathmetal (23. November 2014)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> cool, danke! doch zu blööööööd...



Kann man ja mal übersehen, is ja ned schlimm


----------



## naishy (24. November 2014)

deathmetal schrieb:


> man kann sich auch neu Bmelden wenn man drunter seinen Namen eingibt. einfach unten aktivieren
> 
> das Rennen in weilheim ist neu in der callenge, ist ein 12h Rennen



Weilheim wird ein Rennen im Rennen, siehe Programm 

http://www.sec-sportevents.com/mtb/weilheim/weilheim/programm.html
08:00 UhrStart 12 Stunden Rennen 
09:00 Uhr Start Kurz Distanz 7 Runden a 6km 700Hm 42km
ca.12.30Uhr Start Lang Distanz 13 Runden a 6km 1300Hm 78km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (24. November 2014)

naishy schrieb:


> Weilheim wird ein Rennen im Rennen, siehe Programm
> 
> http://www.sec-sportevents.com/mtb/weilheim/weilheim/programm.html
> 08:00 UhrStart 12 Stunden Rennen
> ...



Sehr gut, hab ich ganz überlesen bisher. 
Dachte auch, man fährt die 12h und wird gewertet, aber so ist es natürlich auch ok, entspricht ja auch eher dem "Marathongedanken". Nur der STart um 12:30 ist jetzt nicht grade perfekt finde ich.


----------



## naishy (24. November 2014)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Sehr gut, hab ich ganz überlesen bisher.
> Dachte auch, man fährt die 12h und wird gewertet, aber so ist es natürlich auch ok, entspricht ja auch eher dem "Marathongedanken". Nur der STart um 12:30 ist jetzt nicht grade perfekt finde ich.



Find die Sache generell nicht perfekt, wird sicherlich zu einigen "reibereien" kommen, da der Großteil der 12h Stundenfahrer permanent überholt werden, von den kürzer fahrenden "Marathonisti".


----------



## EDA (24. November 2014)

Schade, dass Gran Canaria nicht mehr dabei ist bzw. das Rennen nach 10 Jahren nicht mehr stattfindet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## träk_fjul (24. November 2014)

naishy schrieb:


> Find die Sache generell nicht perfekt, wird sicherlich zu einigen "reibereien" kommen, da der Großteil der 12h Stundenfahrer permanent überholt werden, von den kürzer fahrenden "Marathonisti".



Wenn juckts? Geht doch um punkte die unabhaengig von der zeit im rahmen der challenge vergeben werden...take it easy!


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. November 2014)

Weilheim: Die Strecke wird wohl sehr eng werden, wenn die Marathon-Fahrer aktiv sind!
Vermute ich...


----------



## naishy (25. November 2014)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> Wenn juckts? Geht doch um punkte die unabhaengig von der zeit im rahmen der challenge vergeben werden...take it easy!



Wenn jucken die Punkte. Mir gings darum dass die Strecke, bei voller Belegung überladen ist und es durch die verschiedenen gleichzeitigen Rennen es sicherlich zu vermehrt heiklen Situationen kommen wird. 
Is mir aber auch Wurst, weil ich fahr in WM nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (25. November 2014)

Ich kann ja die kommerziellen Interessen des Veranstalters verstehen. Ist ja kein Verein. Trotzdem irgendwie schade für die 12h (Einzel-)Fahrer. "Kurzstreckler" bringen immer so einen gewissen Grad an Nervosität auf die Strecke. Gerade auf so einem kurzen Rundkurs. Ritchey Starter sind ja auf 200 beschränkt. Wurde auch an der Teilnehmerzahl für die 12h geschraubt?

Ist jetzt auch nur 20km weg von mir, Gruppen 12h wäre immer mal ganz lustig gewesen, aber Ritchey-13-Runden? Nicht wirklich. Wäre es ein interessanter Rundkurs vielleicht, aber so spannend ist die Strecke auch nicht (To do für diesen Winter: beim Schrubben mal Strecke abfahren und qualifzierte Meinung bilden)


----------



## deathmetal (25. November 2014)

Gibt ja noch einige andere Strecken in der Chellange, die auch dann eher dem Marathongedanken entsprechen. Und wegen Gran Canaria, ist halt schon sehr weit weg, da ist mir Weilheim leiber muss ich sagen


----------



## EDA (25. November 2014)

Gran Canaria hat der Challenge ein bisschen Internationales verliehen. So ist die Sache doch recht provinziell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathmetal (26. November 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> Gran Canaria hat der Challenge ein bisschen Internationales verliehen. So ist die Sache doch recht provinziell.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Naja, Deutschlang und Österreich finde ich schon ok. Schweiz wäre noch gut, aber arg viel weiter weg ist für Leute, die hier wohnen doch etwas unpraktisch


----------



## EDA (26. November 2014)

Klar ist es für uns unpraktisch. Eine internationale Serie fände ich aber viel reizvoller. Gerade das Terrain ist halt immer sehr ähnlich. In Gran Canaria war das schon was anderes. Auch die Stimmung ist dort anders. In Kempten steht bspw. in einer Autowerkstatt rum und fährt dann über Flurbereinigungswege. Ich kann mir eindrucksvollere Erlebnisse vorstellen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. November 2014)

da bist Du jetzt schon ein wenig arg streng

für das was in Kempten fahrtechnisch möglich ist, ein sehr netter Saisonauftakt. Und ich bin froh um jeden Verein, der noch was auf die Beine stellt. Das muss man echt nicht niedermachen! Und das sich eine Rennserie auf eine bestimmte Region beschränkt, ist jetzt auch nicht so ungewöhnlich. Wenn ich "Erlebnis" haben will, dann fahre ich mit meinem Enduro auf Elba in den Sonnenuntergang.

Trotz alledem, Weilheim hört sich echt sehr grenzwertig an.


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. November 2014)

Die Strecke in Weilheim fand ich 2014 gar nicht mal so langweilig, die Matschtrails waren nicht jedermanns Sache...

Eine Rennserie, eine Region - so soll es doch sein.
Damit es auch möglich ist, an jedem Rennen teilzunehmen, ohne lange und teure Anreisen in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## deathmetal (27. November 2014)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Damit es auch möglich ist, an jedem Rennen teilzunehmen, ohne lange und teure Anreisen in Kauf zu nehmen.



So sehe ich das auch


----------



## deathmetal (29. November 2014)

Wenn ihr wählen könntet, welches Rennen würdet ihr euch als Zusatz wünschen? 

Sella Ronda, Dolomiti Superbike, Ischgl Ironbike.......?


----------



## EDA (29. November 2014)

Nationalpark Marathon oder Grand Raid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (30. November 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> Nationalpark Marathon oder Grand Raid
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Klingt gut, Müsste man mal alle Sammeln und als Vorschlag weitergeben.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. November 2014)

Früher war ja O'gau immer später im Jahr. Da fehlt jetzt ein Termin. NBM ist wirklich saug..l, von der Entfernung her nicht so schlimm (passt noch ins Regionalkonzept) und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Nur sind die ja schon in der IXS Classics Serie drin. 

Verbier ... ufff.

Was konzeptionell ja noch passen würde: Neustadt. Zwar schon Mitte August, aber die Pfalz war lange bayerisch. Passt also formal in das bayerisch-tirolerische-oö Konzept. Geile Strecke und vielleicht ein Ersatz für die Fränkische Schweiz, die ja raus ist.

aber eigentlich reichen die Rennen doch, Aug/Sep ist halt ein Loch. Wäre ja schön, wenn es mal wieder was in GAP gäbe, allerdings haben die sich ja auch immer um den gleichen Termin mit Tegernsee gestritten und die Strecke war am Schluss auch nur noch langweilig. Wenn man mit vor 10/15 Jahren vergleicht. Generell könnte es in den bayerischen Alpen noch 1 - 2 mehr Rennen geben.


----------



## EDA (30. November 2014)

Habt ihr Tipps für frühe
gute Rennen im Jahr (März oder Februar). Gerne auch weiter entfernt (bis zu 3,5 Stunden Flug)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathmetal (30. November 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Früher war ja O'gau immer später im Jahr. Da fehlt jetzt ein Termin. NBM ist wirklich saug..l, von der Entfernung her nicht so schlimm (passt noch ins Regionalkonzept) und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Nur sind die ja schon in der IXS Classics Serie drin.
> 
> Verbier ... ufff.
> 
> ...



GAP sehe ich auch als Option. Die bekommen es aber leider nicht so recht hin. Dieses Jahr sollte es ja was neues geben, aber das hat sich dann aus Gründen der Zulassung bzw. Wegenutzung kurzfristig wieder erübrigt. 
Aber bei GAP oder Füssen wären noch einige schöne Touren die man auch zu einem Marathon ausbauen könnte.


----------



## deathmetal (30. November 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> Habt ihr Tipps für frühe
> gute Rennen im Jahr (März oder Februar). Gerne auch weiter entfernt (bis zu 3,5 Stunden Flug)
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Schau mal hier nach: http://www.jedermanntermine.de/termine/downhill-mtb-marathon-cc-24h-rennen 
Vielleicht wirst du da fündig.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. November 2014)

ja, NL hätte ich auch als erstes gesagt (so wie unter dem Link). Vielleicht auch mal einen Beachmarathon ausprobieren.

Weiter südlich: Freunde sind dieses Jahr in Andalusien ein Etappenrennen gefahren. Weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob das nur im Doppel geht

http://www.andaluciabikerace.com/?lang=eng

sowie 2 Termine auf Zypern:

http://www.cyclingcy.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=594&Itemid=168&lang=de

und natürlich Mitte März Malle den La Palma MTB Marathon. Nur finde ich da keine aktuelle Info dazu.


----------



## EDA (30. November 2014)

Super Tipps. Im Doppel wären beide Rennen auch ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathmetal (1. Februar 2015)

Die Saisonkarten sind raus und gleich mal für das eine oder andere Rennen angemeldet. 

Dabei gleich mal ein kleines Motivationsvideo gefunden: 



Sonst noch wer bei der KitzAlp am Start?


----------

